# 12 week old mix



## brianalynn (May 13, 2014)

I just adopted a 12 week puppy from a local shelter. Everyone, including the vet, says she has German shepherd or Belgian Shepherd Malinois in her. I was just wondering, does it look like her ears will be going up or staying down. Don't worry. I'll still love her even if she has those big floppy ears.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like a little boxer mix too, and maybe pricked up but idk about fully up.


----------



## brianalynn (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, we're actually very confused on what she is exactly. She's got big paws ( Often trips over them) but weight wise, she's kinda small. 10 pounds at almost 3 months. Vet says for a German shep, she should be a tad bit bigger. (Even though every pup is different.)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What an adorable puppy. Looks like the ears might come up. Guess time will tell. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## brianalynn (May 13, 2014)

brianalynn said:


> I just adopted a 12 week puppy from a local shelter. Everyone, including the vet, says she has German shepherd or Belgian Shepherd Malinois in her. I was just wondering, does it look like her ears will be going up or staying down. Don't worry. I'll still love her even if she has those big floppy ears.


Heres a better picture.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

What a cutie.. 1st pick thought boxer but her paws in 2nd pic she may have gsd in her. Beautiful pup.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If Iwere to pick two breeds in her: GSD and Great Dane. Beautiful pup. Good luck with her and many years of enjoyment.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

very good looking dog .

I would say no GSD , Boxer , yes


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not see GSD in her.

I see Boxer or Mastiff mix.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

I used to have a boxer/mastiff cross. Maybe but her fur looks different.
Here is what my girl looked like all grown up.


----------



## brianalynn (May 13, 2014)

Athena'sMom said:


> I used to have a boxer/mastiff cross. Maybe but her fur looks different.
> Here is what my girl looked like all grown up.


I kinda feel like that's how she's gunna grow up to look like. Beautiful dog. 
One of her ears today is sticking out. We nicknamed her Nemo since one ear looks bigger. xD


----------



## brianalynn (May 13, 2014)

newest update. I'm not sure if this means her ears are gunna go up?


----------

